# The Cube Method by Brandon Lilly???



## DetroitMuscle (Jul 14, 2013)

Im reading through the book now and wanted to take a shot at the training he has laid out.......problem is I don't really understand if I do all 3 lifts each workout (bench squats and deads) 3 times a week??? Can anyone that understands better than I do help me out???? Thanks I feel like a complete idiot!


----------



## Dr.G (Jul 15, 2013)

first i would like to say that there is really nothing new in bodybuilding and powerlifting all the methods written in books or on the net are personal experiences of experienced lifters...any experienced lifter can make up a routine or a method for lifting...all the approaches in bb and power lifting have been used for decades they just invent new names for them. The good thing is that it can give you new ideas and motivation. 
i personally use lots of variation in my training approach just to keep myself motivated.
it also depends on what you want: strength , looks etc..
i went and read some of the cube method suggested by brandon lilly and this is not a good bodybuilding method it is intended for powerlifting and although it can be confusing the way it is explained i think what he meant is that you just train 4 times a week one day for squat , another day for deads and another for bench, and a fourth day as a general bodybuilding workout.
however you just go heavy for only one type of lift each week. one week you go heavy on squats the next you go heavy on deads and the next week you go heavy on bench. which means that you go heavy only one day a week and for a particular lift.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

Cube trained Brandon lilly? Sweet


----------



## Powermaster (Jul 15, 2013)

I have heard good things about the Cube method but it is a powerlifting routine not a bodybuilding routine.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Jul 23, 2013)

Cool thanks guys! Not sure why everyone is so worried about it not being a bb routine?????? I did more researching and understand it better. I did put a twist on the training to fit my life style. Thanks again!


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just bought his 365 strong book, lots of good info in it


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't been able to get my hands on the 365! I want it but it's going to have to wait.....to much going on and to little money! I added 15lbs to my bench 10 on the squat and my deads stayed the same on the cube. Im ok with the deads staying at 595 thats my bread and butter! Goal is 405 bench 525 squats and 600 on the deads. total of 1530 RAW @242 on my first meet next summer. Never competed and looking forward to it!


----------



## the_predator (Oct 2, 2013)

^Good luck brother!


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 2, 2013)

DetroitMuscle said:


> I haven't been able to get my hands on the 365! I want it but it's going to have to wait.....to much going on and to little money! I added 15lbs to my bench 10 on the squat and my deads stayed the same on the cube. Im ok with the deads staying at 595 thats my bread and butter! Goal is 405 bench 525 squats and 600 on the deads. total of 1530 RAW @242 on my first meet next summer. Never competed and looking forward to it!




Good luck bro, im shooting for 1600 next summer. 365 strong is basically the same book so if you have the cube your good to go.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 14, 2013)

You have 1 day devoted to each lift during the training week.  Then you have a 4th day which is a essentially a bodybuilding style workout, except that it's full body.


----------



## Powerlifter94 (Nov 15, 2013)

I use the cube, and could answer any questions you may have. To add to what cow was sayin one weak youll go heavy next weak will be high reps and the following week after that youll do speed work


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Nov 26, 2013)

Im on my second round on the cube and things are going well. I decided to do my first meet in February....just a local push/pull. Then in June ill do a federation meet. My goal was to up my bench for the simple fact that strongman events never had bench. So needless to say my bench at one time was about the same as my overhead press. I added 15 pounds on the first go around from 365 to 380. This wave is about done and just hit 380 for a double. My goal in Feb is 405 bench and 615 on the dead. Just hit 565 for a triple.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty happy to report my first meet was last weekend, I competed in the APA and decided to go deadlift only this time around. A few issues I was working through kept me from even a push pull meet. My original meet was going to be june 28th with the APA. I still plan on competing in that one and plan on full power. The issue was my elbow and shoulder......going through physical therapy and addressing the issue. I opened up with 605, second attempt was 655, third was 675. I asked for a 4th attempt and missed it with a 700 attempt. I have video of all for lifts and will share them asap. I won the open and sub master divisions in the 242 and took best overall deadlifter. This cube method is the shit!


----------



## the_predator (Mar 11, 2014)

^AWESOME JOB BROTHER! Going up 75+ pounds on the dead lift in a years time is pretty awesome. I hope your shoulder and elbow get better.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Mar 15, 2014)

This is 605


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Mar 15, 2014)

655


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Mar 15, 2014)

675


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope to nail 700 in my next meet in June, that number has always been a dream/goal of mine.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 15, 2014)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Pedator!!! I've been putting in some work and making every workout count!


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Jun 14, 2014)

This is my 700 goal for 2014. Still going at it and the goals keep going up. I hope to have great continuous progress in the future.


----------

